# New Budgie’s Butt is Skin colored and has no feathers



## jazleen (7 mo ago)

So, I’ve gotten a new baby budgie recently. Its probably a young budgie like 2-4 months. It’s been 5 days since I had it. I was spending time with it yesterday and saw that his butt (vent) area had no feathers and looked really sore. It had a bit of poop stuck today, so I cleaned it and bathed him for the first time, and put a bit of Vaseline in his butt area because it looked so irritated. I feed him pellets and the budgie chirps, moves a lot in the cage, eats, and drinks water so it doesn’t act like it’s in pain. I have another budgie where his butt looks nothing like that. I’ve been quarantining this budgie just in case it is sick. I’m scared it might need surgery and I don’t have money for that right now. I plan on taking him to the vet but if anyone has experience dealing with something similar please give me your opinion.

This photo is after I bathed him:









These photos are when he’s dry:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Most likely the bird had runny droppings that got stuck to the area and if the droppings dried and were stuck there, the bird may have pulled out the feathers when trying to remove the stuck droppings. It is not unusual for a bird to have runny droppings for a few days when being brought into a new home but should be checked by an avian vet if it does not clear up. Take a look at this link *








Pasting of the Vent


Pasting of the vent is the official name for what the rest of us call "oh no, my budgie has droppings stuck to its bum!":eek: ;) It is important to keep our eyes on all parts of our birds, including their vent, to be sure everything is in good working order. Pasting of the vent (when...




www.talkbudgies.com




*


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Yeah, echoing what Cody said. My Wasabi had a bout of diarrhea (bout is understatement, she was sick for 6 months) and due to the diarrhea and poop getting stuck to her vent, she had a bare bottom as she'd pluck the feathers. It grows back once the irritation / diarrhea stops.

Good news is, you're taking budgie baby to the vet. I don't think it'll need surgery. Most likely they may be a tad poorly and will be given medicine, or like Cody said, it's just the stress of moving.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*It is definitely a good idea to have your new budgie examined by an Avian Veterinarian for his "well-birdie" check-up.
The vent area is, as Cody indicated, probably sore and irritated from "pasting of the vent".
He is adorable! What have you named him?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## jazleen (7 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> Yeah, echoing what Cody said. My Wasabi had a bout of diarrhea (bout is understatement, she was sick for 6 months) and due to the diarrhea and poop getting stuck to her vent, she had a bare bottom as she'd pluck the feathers. It grows back once the irritation / diarrhea stops.
> 
> Good news is, you're taking budgie baby to the vet. I don't think it'll need surgery. Most likely they may be a tad poorly and will be given medicine, or like Cody said, it's just the stress of moving.


what medicine did your vet give your budgie. And did you introduce your budgie to other budgies you may have? Is it contagious?


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I'm not going to answer that because it won't help you at all. A vet didn't help me diagnose Wasabi at all. It was a nightmarish case of trial and error because the alternative was for her to slowly die due to malnutrition. There are no avian vets in this third world country.

Your best course of action is to take the little goober to the vet and get a proper diagnosis. Self diagnosing and self medicating can do more harm than good, you could be nuking the natural flora and good bacteria and give rise to an even worse infection.


----------

